# Vorwürfe an Dwayne Johnson: Bewarb eigenen Tequila statt DC-Film



## TenBoe (5. Januar 2023)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Vorwürfe an Dwayne Johnson: Bewarb eigenen Tequila statt DC-Film* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Vorwürfe an Dwayne Johnson: Bewarb eigenen Tequila statt DC-Film*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Sir-Puvel (5. Januar 2023)

Jason Mamoa kann man noch nachvollziehen, aber was sich Ezra Miller in der Vergangenheit geleistet hat reicht fùr mehrere Rauswürfe. Dagegen erscheint The Rock mit seinem Tequila zweitrangig.


----------



## Rikibu (5. Januar 2023)

Das ist doch praktisch? Mit ordentlich Tequila im System fallen die immer gleichen tropes, plot holes und klischeebösewichte den zuschauenden in superheldenfilmen weniger auf… warner sollte johnson dankbar sein

Vielleicht wollte aber johnson nicht mehr unter gunn arbeiten und wusste, dass die böse Alkoholvorlage zur Aufkündigung führt?


----------



## Spezies_8472 (5. Januar 2023)

Naja, vielleicht ist ja der Tequila auch besser als der Film.


----------



## Vordack (6. Januar 2023)

Spezies_8472 schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht ist ja der Tequila auch besser als der Film.



Solange der Tequila einen Promille Wert hat IST er besser als der Film!


----------



## Phone (6. Januar 2023)

Er hat das Zeug bestimmt während der Dreharbeiten getrunken und zum Schluss als er sich den Final Cut anschaute und wusste....JEDER MUSS das Zeug trinken um den Film zu verkraften.
Daher hat er es gleich mit beworben ^^


----------



## Ventil4tor (6. Januar 2023)

Die Abrissbirne hat zugeschlagen. Das wars wohl mit dem DC.


----------



## Case39 (6. Januar 2023)

Die DC Filme sind tot.


----------



## Holzkerbe (6. Januar 2023)

Ich hab The Rock immer für einen Sympathieträger gehalten und irgendwo tu ich das noch, aber wer mal einen Blick auf Social Media von ihm wirft... da bewirbt er alle naselang seinen Tequila. Das geht einerseits heftig auf die Nüsse, weil es einfach so plakativ und aufgesetzt ist und andererseits folgen ihm da sicher auch genügend Minderjährige.


----------



## Rikibu (6. Januar 2023)

Macht das nen Unterschied ob er nen Film mit oder von sich, nen Alkohol oder the rocks Schrundensalbe bewirbt? Social media ist doch für self marketing da?


----------



## Phone (7. Januar 2023)

Holzkerbe schrieb:


> Ich hab The Rock immer für einen Sympathieträger gehalten und irgendwo tu ich das noch, aber wer mal einen Blick auf Social Media von ihm wirft... da bewirbt er alle naselang seinen Tequila. Das geht einerseits heftig auf die Nüsse, weil es einfach so plakativ und aufgesetzt ist und andererseits folgen ihm da sicher auch genügend Minderjährige.


Als erstes einfach kein SM nutzen... 
Und zweitens, trinkt er das Zeug nicht mal selber. 
Kann er sich garnicht erlauben wegen seinem Körper. 
Also zum Geburtstag oder Silvester ok aber so hart wie er beworben wird... Naja so überzeugt kann man nur sein wenn man es auch ständig trinkt. 
Von daher is eh marketing fake BS. 
Als Sportler harten Alkohol vermarkten xD
Könnte auch nen Rennfahrer machen!


----------



## Kjunkies (7. Januar 2023)

Ich finde ihn als schlechten Schauspieler. Er ist einfach zu übertrieben und schlecht. Mehr eine Ulknummer. Er ist ein guter Zirkus Clown. In Jumanji war er erträglich.


----------



## Rikibu (7. Januar 2023)

Die fehlenden Skills im Schauspiel kannste auf alle Wrestler adaptieren. Ob nun Batze, Triple H in Blade 3 oder Cena in Transformers… alles hat die schauspielerische Anmutung eines Till Schweiger… also 1 Gesichtsausdruck


----------



## Holzkerbe (8. Januar 2023)

Phone schrieb:


> Als erstes einfach kein SM nutzen...
> Und zweitens, trinkt er das Zeug nicht mal selber.
> Kann er sich garnicht erlauben wegen seinem Körper.
> Also zum Geburtstag oder Silvester ok aber so hart wie er beworben wird... Naja so überzeugt kann man nur sein wenn man es auch ständig trinkt.
> ...


Na ja, er hat die Firma dahinter (mit-)gegründet. Sicher presst er sich das als Sportler nicht täglich rein. Ist aber auch egal, wie oft er das nun selbst trinkt oder nicht, aber sein Marketing dazu ist halt einfach nur mega aufdringlich und unsympathisch...


----------



## Phone (Montag um 04:48)

Ich nehmen es aber so einem nicht ab...Als ob nen Beinloser Ski bewirbt...
Daher doppelt schlecht.


----------



## Rikibu (Montag um 09:14)

Diese Diskrepanz hast du bei populären werbegesichtern ständig

klar, fußballer fressen fett-Zucker pampe aka. Nutella


----------

